

an operating system for web applications - johnrob

In developing web applications, I often notice the parallels between "web" design patterns and OS design patterns.  For example, there are clear analogies between memcached and memory, and the DB and disk.  It's the memory hierarchy all over again, and the same algorithms exist (LRU, etc).  Would it be possible to create an OS layer to abstract out the DB and the distributed cache, to make writing web apps simpler?  I'm curious what the major challenges would be. 
======
johnrob
Also, the OS abstraction would hide the multi-server aspect as well, so you
could run the "OS" on a farm of machines, and your app would work fine even
though it was developed on a single machine.

------
brlewis
If you can abstract the DB out to something anywhere near as simple as writing
to disk, then your app does not need a DB.

------
wmf
Wasn't that called J2EE? :-)

